# Need help figuring out how to tie my tubes together so they don't flop around!



## Leafyr (Oct 5, 2012)

Hey there slingers! So I tied these tubes with some theraband from the pharmacy. Did a half arse job, not knowing how to tie properly. They came loose, and one tie fell off. So I took the other off. Here I am, itchin to practice, spring is here, snow be melting. I need them tied today. Idk if I'm using the right material to tie.. Don't have leather. Please instruct or direct me! Thanks much! ????????????????????????


----------



## Leafyr (Oct 5, 2012)

Also, could an admin please flip my personal pic? Idk why but this site insists on my pics being upside down.. Tyvm!


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Most of us shoot the looped tubes just as they are.

The looseness is just part of the experience.

A section of tubing about 1/4 inches long or less can be wetted with alcohol, water or saliva, expanded with forceps and slid up onto the loops before they are mounted on the slingshot to tighten them up a little.

If you want to use the theraband tie, I'd suggest using some tension on the wrapper - it should stretch, but not be maxed out - and wrap it 3 to 5 times around the tubes and tie a square knot to secure it. Or, google up a vid on "Wrap and Tuck."

Best of luck!


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

I agree with KawKan. I don't bother to tie them. If you tie them together they will probably break sooner like pseudo tapered tubes do. It is much easier put a small section of tube on them but I don't see the need unless you are in a speed shooting contest.


----------



## Leafyr (Oct 5, 2012)

Thanks so much! Perfect advice! Be well!


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

KawKan said:


> Most of us shoot the looped tubes just as they are.
> 
> The looseness is just part of the experience.
> 
> ...


 :yeahthat: Everything I was gonna say so it must be right.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

I tie mine with office bands or hair-tying bands - works well. Just need to get the tube stretched out and get the bands on firmly. Then can tie off with either a wrap 'n tuck or 2 overhand knots.


----------



## Crazy Canuck (Dec 20, 2018)

And you should keep the upside down avatar :thumbsup:


----------



## Leafyr (Oct 5, 2012)

Coolio thanks a lot good folks! So the flipped pic stays! <3


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Welcome to a fantastic fun group of slingshot shooters “The Forum”


----------



## Leafyr (Oct 5, 2012)

Thanks Tag! ^_^


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Stay flipped buddy. Welcome to the addiction!


----------



## Leafyr (Oct 5, 2012)

Thanks much lbojoe!  have a great day everyone!


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

I actually turned my laptop over so I could see what you look like. What part of BC ?

GP


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

I like the flipped pic! A flipped flipper.


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

The picture is making me feel dizzy for some reason


----------

